# Hulk Hogan Files Defamation Lawsuit Against Ex-Wife



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

*Hulk Hogan Files Defamation Lawsuit Against Ex-Wife Linda Bollea After She Claimed He Is Gay, Violent*

Relations between ex-spouses are often strained, but in the case of Hulk Hogan -- aka Terrance Gene "Terry" Bollea -- and Linda Bollea, things are getting downright ugly.

As the Telegraph is reporting, Bollea recently claimed that Hogan is gay and had an affair with wrestler Brutus Beefcake. She also accused the wrestler of being prone to violent, threatening outbursts during their marriage.

US Weekly notes that in her memoir, "Wrestling The Hulk: My Life Against the Ropes," Bollea writes, Hogan "...tore my clothes, threw lamps, and held me down on the bed with his hands around my throat during arguments... I was always afraid he would kill me in one of his rages."

The revelation of Hogan's supposed affair with Beefcake occurred while she was promoting the book.

Thursday Hogan fired back by filing an 18-page civil suit against Bollea claiming he was defamed reports the St. Petersburg Times.

Hogan's attorney, Wil Florin, told to the paper, "He's being accused of all sorts of vile conduct that he did not commit," adding, "Miss Bollea's made enough of these outrageous allegations that it's time they stop. The only realistic way of making them stop is through the court system."
Hogan himself said:

_ *"If any of that was true, I would admit it, and (if) I was a homosexual I would embrace it. It's just so crazy to hear, so I have a real problem with it... If you're going to say I'm something that I'm not to try to ruin my career and my livelihood... I have to answer her back. It's so ridiculous. I don't mean to laugh about it, because it's not funny. But it's insane. It doesn't make any sense to me."*_


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 15, 2011)

That's the lowest any female could go, calling you a homo, much less your ex wife!

Such bitterness, Linda. By the way, how's your relationship going with that teenager, anyways? 

Such maturity, geesh!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That's the lowest any female could go, calling you a homo, much less your ex wife!
> 
> Such bitterness, Linda. By the way, how's your relationship going with that teenager, anyways?
> 
> Such maturity, geesh!



That pretty much sums up my exact thinking as well.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2011)

Once a gold-digger, always a gold-digger.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 15, 2011)

What a bitch. I remember seeing on his reality show, post divorce, she was living in his house with that teenager. 

Whatcha gonna do Linda?!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

she is scum.


----------



## gamma (Dec 15, 2011)

so women u gotta watch em ....what a bitch


----------



## Rodja (Dec 15, 2011)

Gold-digging, useless cunt.  I hope he gets back every penny that she stole from him.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 15, 2011)

Gold digging tramp whore...

Even if Hogan was tapping Beefcake, she got her $ and is screwing a 20 year old...

She needs to just keep her whore ass mouth shut and learn to live out of the spotlight...

Dumb bitch...






YouTube Video


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 15, 2011)

Train, say your prayers, and take your vitamins.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 15, 2011)

What a bitch...!

My opinion is..there are very few women who are really that mature per say...when shit hits the fan they fight dirty, really dirty...this is from my personal experience plus I'm living it right now..


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2011)

He must want to kill her, seriously.


----------



## MDR (Dec 15, 2011)

Classless move on her part, no doubt.  I read somewhere she did pretty well for herself in the divorce, too.  He seems to be dealing with her nonsense pretty well.  How they behave after a break-up or divorce says a lot about a person.  Seems she is determined to squeeze every last cheap dollar out of the situation.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 15, 2011)

I watched a special on I think A&E, that was about him. Caulked funding hulk Hogan it something like that. Anyhow, she totally fucked him, as well as her kids. Their daughter doesn't really like her. When their son got in that accident, and was hit with the civil law suit by the parents of the kid who was killed in the crash. She just left it all up to him, go to court, pay, everything. Pay for their sons lawyers. He was being bled dry by her, the civil suit, and paying for his sons attorney and whatnot. Pretty shitty.


----------

